# Average cost of living in Spain Vs UK



## RobertRichardson (Jan 23, 2016)

Good morning,

I am crunching some numbers to compare livings costs in Spain to the UK. I have done some basic research on property rental prices etc but would like some direct input from those who are living in Spain and experiencing this first hand.

Could you please offer your advice on some average living costs for the following:

1. Property Rental Prices 4/5 bed villa required (with pool ideally)
2. School costs ages 2 and 5
3. Electricity and Gas 
4. Water / sewage charges
5. TV (equivalent to UK Sky)
6. Mobile phone contracts
7. Broadband internet
8. Running of a car - road tax, insurance, fuel, MOT etc
9. Food and essentials shopping
10. Household goods - furniture, electronics etc
11. Healthcare - private for our first year
12. Pet insurance / vet bills

If you have any other input of costs I may have missed out I welcome your input.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Have you read the many, many, many threads that ask this very same set of questions on a regular basis? Prices don't vary so frequently that the answers given on those threads are out-of-date.

You don't mention where you intend to live! Spain is a vast country and prices for a 4/5 bed villa will vary from over 2000€ per month to 500€ per month or less depending where it is.

Just because, I'll give you some answers as I see them;

Electricity - 150€/month
Water - 40€/month
Sewerage (basura) - 80€/year
TV - zero if you do it right
Mobile - 50€/month (depends on contract, speed, data etc.)
Internet - 30€/month for about 6Mbps
Car tax - from 50€ to 250€ per year depending on car
Car insurance - 400€/year
Fuel - Diesel is 0.83€/litre around here today
ITV (MOT) - depends on car but can be about 50€/year

Wine - you need pay no more than 5€/bottle for a very passable wine


----------



## RobertRichardson (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you Snikpoh 

I very much like the wine comment - as a keen wine drinker this should have been the first question on my list - 

Apologies, I realize many people must ask the same questions daily on here.

We are looking at Javea area but open to other areas around Alicante / Benidorm area.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

RobertRichardson said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I am crunching some numbers to compare livings costs in Spain to the UK. I have done some basic research on property rental prices etc but would like some direct input from those who are living in Spain and experiencing this first hand.
> 
> ...


Much depends on where you live. To take point one, that kind of property in the Marbella-Estepona area will set you back from 2000 euros plus utilities a month to a lot more. I've seen properties like that advertised elsewhere for 400 euros monthly.
Many other things will vary according to where you decide to live, tax for your car, for example. Even the cost of basic groceries varies from coast to inland.
Ditto school fees, just as in the UK. You'd expect to pay more for Eton or Harrow than the private school down the road in Penge.
If you are seriously interested in Javea Xavia is the best person to give a rough idea as she lives there but electricity and water consumption depend on family usage.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well I am just back after yet another weeks house reconnaissance and one thing I found cheap was booze!!

However my impression for overall day to day living- groceries, utilities etc is prices are more or less same as at home


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

RobertRichardson said:


> Thank you Snikpoh
> 
> I very much like the wine comment - as a keen wine drinker this should have been the first question on my list -
> 
> ...


Yes price comparison threads are like Groundhog Day  spend a few hours looking back on this subject. It is as long, or short as a piece of string, some will claim to live on €500 pm. Others need four times that. Forget about small stuff like a few euros off a bottle of wine or a cup of coffee. Look at the big picture


----------



## RobertRichardson (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your input it is all useful knowledge.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

An estate agent friend is advertising a 4 bed/bath villa in Nueva Andalucia, Marbella for €3500 a month...


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Have a look on kyero or idealista.


----------



## Esteponia (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi your advice sounds good. What do you mean re tv please?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Esteponia said:


> Hi your advice sounds good. What do you mean re tv please?


If you mean my comment, I was pointing out that you can get Spanish TV with no monthly charges and you can also get FreeSat for nothing if the set-up is correct.

However, getting a good satellite signal is the issue and depends where you are.

Many people now believe that IPTV is the way to go but that depends on a good internet connection - not that easy in a country that is (technologically) still in the dark ages!


----------



## starynightsky (Dec 7, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> If you mean my comment, I was pointing out that you can get Spanish TV with no monthly charges and you can also get FreeSat for nothing if the set-up is correct.
> 
> However, getting a good satellite signal is the issue and depends where you are.
> 
> Many people now believe that IPTV is the way to go but that depends on a good internet connection - not that easy in a country that is (technologically) still in the dark ages!


Got to agree with the above. Whilst our internet can be very good at times there are times when the speed drops down from 18mbps to around 1mbps download and 0.1 upload with incredibly high ping and packet loss resulting in buffering and frustration in general 

However, after many years still living here and regular returns to the UK I would still rather be here. The technology side of things will catch up eventually.


----------

